# Bremsen mit einem oder zwei Fingern?



## MisterCool (27. August 2012)

Hi,
wie bremst ihr, mit einem oder mit zwei Fingern?
Hält ihr den/die Finger permanent auf dem Hebel, oder erst nach Bedarf?


----------



## xXRichyXx (27. August 2012)

Also gerade beim Freeriden bzw. Downhillen bremse ich immer mit einem Finger um mehr kontrolle am Lenker zu haben. Dabei aber immer den einen Finger am Bremshebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. August 2012)

Also im langen Uphill haben ich keinen der 2 Bremsfinger an der Bremse. Sonst immer einen. Allerdings hatte ich vor der Zee bei längeren Abfahrten auch gerne mal mit 2 Fingern gebremst. Die Louise FR und die Elixier 5 waren halt nicht solche Wurfanker die man nur mit bedacht benutzen darf.


----------



## xXRichyXx (27. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> . Die Louise FR und die Elixier 5 waren halt nicht solche Wurfanker die man nur mit bedacht benutzen darf.



Da hast du recht, es kommt auch immer auf die Bremse an. Meine Formula The One mit 203mm Scheiben beißt schon mächtig, daher reicht da auch locker 1 Finger.


----------



## ventizm (27. August 2012)

es heißt ja man solle nur mit einem finger pro bremse arbeiten, aber ich benutz immer zwei pro bremsen. bilde mir ein es dann besser dosieren zu können. meiner meinung nach muss dass jeder für sich selbst wissen.

just my blabla..


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. August 2012)

Die Zee mit 200mm vorne (jap geht wirklich, hab keine 203er Scheibe) ist wirklich so kräftig das eig. immer ein Finger reicht. Mit zweien könnte ich das auch nicht so gut dosieren.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (27. August 2012)

Je nach gelände und bedarf 
normal fahr ich ohne irgend was am hebel,
wenns schneller wird oder man in gefahren bereiche kommt 
mit einem finger bei 160 scheiben.

bei den alten model mit bowdenzug mit zwei fingern 
wegen des größeren kraft aufwandes.


----------



## MisterCool (27. August 2012)

Zuerst danke.
Kräftemässig schaffe ich es problemlos auch mit einem Finger, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich es mit zwei besser dosieren kann.
Also auf eins umsteigen und einfach üben


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2012)

Ein-Finger-Bremsen ist zu empfehlen, besonders wenn man aktuelle Bremsen fährt. Wie hier bereits geschrieben, hat man so mehr Kontrolle am Lenker, was vor allem für Bunny Hops etc. hilfreich ist. Das Fingerspitzengefühl kommt mit der Zeit!

*Wichtig*: Der Hebel muss dafür korrekt eingestellt sein. Frisch gekauft ist er meistens zu nahe am Haltegriff montiert. Für eine bessere Hebelwirkung schiebt man ihn etwas nach innen, siehe hier auf dem Bild:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. August 2012)

Also meine Magura Marta und die Avid Juicy 7 (jeweils 203mm) sind jetzt nicht gerade die Wurfanker, aber ich habe mir auch das Einfinger-Bremsen angewöhnt - ganz einfach, weil man im Gelände so bessere Kontrolle über den Lenker hat. Die Bremshebel hab ich bei beiden Rädern entsprechend weit innen montiert:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. August 2012)

Von den Bildern her würde ich dir definitiv raten die Hebel flacher zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (27. August 2012)

Mit meinen Formula K18 180mm krieg ich vorne mit einem Finger nicht ums verrecken die gleiche Bremspower hin, wie mit 2 Fingern. Trotz Koolstop Belägen... bin wahrscheinlich zu schwach dafür.  Einfingerbremsen ist aber allgemein gesprochen definitiv weit besser als mit 2 Fingern, speziell wenn's schnell und ruppig wird. Die Kontrolle über den Lenker ist m.E. weit besser.


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2012)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Von den Bildern her würde ich dir definitiv raten die Hebel flacher zu stellen.



Sehe ich auch so  Ich würde an die steil nach unten gestellten Hebel nicht mehr ran kommen.


----------



## MisterCool (27. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> *Wichtig*: Der Hebel muss dafür korrekt eingestellt sein. Frisch gekauft ist er meistens zu nahe am Haltegriff montiert. Für eine bessere Hebelwirkung schiebt man ihn etwas nach innen, siehe hier auf dem Bild:
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Genau das war der Hintergrund meiner Frage, meine Hebel müssen etwas weiter nach innen und etwas flacher (nach oben)


----------



## cycophilipp (28. August 2012)

ich will mal einen sehen, der die X-Line in Saalbach mit zwei Fingern an der Bremse runterfährt - das geht nicht, es sei denn man heißt Popeye


----------



## ventizm (28. August 2012)

also osternohe und ochsenkopf sind mir zwei finger pro bremse fahrbar...


----------



## swift daddy (29. August 2012)

Technik-Sektionen auf Marathon immer mit einem Finger ... hab' mir angewöhnt mit dem Mittelfinger anstatt mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (29. August 2012)

mit welchen hintergrund? mittelfinger ist feinfühliger da öfter im einsatz oder wie?


----------



## Toolkid (29. August 2012)

Der Mittelfinger ist der kräftigste Finger an der Hand.

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass die Bremshebel zu weit nach außen gestellt sind.

abgesehen davon: Bremse so wie es für dich am besten funktioniert. Da gibt es kein Richtig oder Falsch.

BTW


MisterCool schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...
> *Hält ihr *den/die Finger permanent auf dem Hebel, oder erst nach Bedarf?


Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein. Artikulierst du dich generell so oder ist das grad irgendwo hip?


----------



## MisterCool (29. August 2012)

> Artikulierst du dich generell so oder ist das grad irgendwo hip?


 
Als "non-native speaker" habe ich es nicht ganz verstanden, aber für eine Verbesserung/Aufklärung bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2012)

Nach Bedarf ist zu spät!

Besser: bei Bedarf.


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Der Mittelfinger ist der kräftigste Finger an der Hand.



Das ist totaler Quatsch!


----------



## Matze1983 (29. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ride on,
> Marc


 
Da kommst du aber auch nicht mehr aus der normalen Handhaltung an die Schalthebel...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. August 2012)

Schalthebel versetzen ;-)

Aber ne ordentlich eingestellte (von der Ergonomie her) Bremse macht schon was aus.
Denn nur wenn man den Hebel ganz am Ende packt hat man den größten Hebel.

Denn merke: Groß ist des Bikers (Hand oder Brems)Kraft wenn er am Ende des Hebels... anpackt


----------



## Matze1983 (29. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Schalthebel versetzen ;-)


 
Bedingt... Ich kenne es von meinem mit Ganganzeige, dass die Bremshebel zu weit weg sind, wenn man die Schalter zw. Griff und Bremshebel baut. Anders herum bremst man nicht wirklich am Ende des Bremsgriffes...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Da kommst du aber auch nicht mehr aus der normalen Handhaltung an die Schalthebel...


Die gesamte Ergonomie ist auf dem Bild nicht sehr optimal. Sieht man auch daran, dass der Zeigefinger aus Fahrersicht nach rechts abgeknickt wird, daher ist die Bremshebelstellung theoretisch immer noch nicht weit genug innen.
Aber so halbgare Tipps von dem hab ich jetzt schon viele hier gelesen, von daher geh ich bei Marc_b da schon gar nicht mehr drauf ein...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. August 2012)

Ich bremse immer mit vier Fingern - pro Seite, versteht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (29. August 2012)

war "wer später bremst ist länger schnell" schon?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. August 2012)

Nein, noch nicht.

Der hier auch noch nicht:

Wer gar nicht bremst, fliegt länger weit.


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2012)

zu spät bremsen kann man immer noch!


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2012)

Jetzt fallen die Honks vom KTWR wieder ein 

Leudde Ihr seit im Arsch ...


----------



## Speetrip (29. August 2012)

Isch habe gar keine Bremse ...


----------



## bobons (29. August 2012)

V-Brake: Linker Zeigefinger. Mehr (also den Rechten dazu) braucht man nur wenn es brenzlig wird.
Der Rechte steckt sonst in der Nase.


----------



## Speetrip (29. August 2012)

Oder zählt auch Rücktrittbremse ... EY BOBONS ändere gefälligst dein Avatar


----------



## Ikosa (29. August 2012)

"Ich bremse nur zum Kotzen" war noch nicht...


----------



## Matze1983 (29. August 2012)

Wer bremst hat mindestens einen Finger am Hebel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SpongeBob_ (29. August 2012)

Oder einen zuviel in der Nase!


----------



## bobons (29. August 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Jetzt fallen die Honks vom KTWR wieder ein
> 
> Leudde Ihr seit im Arsch ...



Tu doch nicht so unschuldig!


----------



## MissQuax (29. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Bedingt... Ich kenne es von meinem mit Ganganzeige, dass die Bremshebel zu weit weg sind, wenn man die Schalter zw. Griff und Bremshebel baut. Anders herum bremst man nicht wirklich am Ende des Bremsgriffes...



Abhilfe: Ganganzeige abschrauben! 

Bei XT-Shiftern sind für diesen Zweck passende Abdeckplättchen dabei. Bei SLX weiß ich es nicht, bei Deore leider Fehlanzeige. Habe daher zwei Bikes von Deore- auf XT-Shifter umgerüstet und seitdem passt es mit den Einstellungen von Shiftern und Bremshebeln!


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (29. August 2012)

also ich bremse immer mit einem Finger. allerdings mit den armen über kreuz, dann geht das mit viel mehr Impuls


----------



## MissQuax (29. August 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Jetzt fallen die Honks vom KTWR wieder ein
> 
> Leudde Ihr seit im Arsch ...



Das Böse ist omnipräsent!


----------



## Speetrip (29. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Das Böse ist omnipräsent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (29. August 2012)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die gesamte Ergonomie ist auf dem Bild nicht sehr optimal. Sieht man auch daran, dass der Zeigefinger aus Fahrersicht nach rechts abgeknickt wird, daher ist die Bremshebelstellung theoretisch immer noch nicht weit genug innen.
> Aber so halbgare Tipps von dem hab ich jetzt schon viele hier gelesen, von daher geh ich bei Marc_b da schon gar nicht mehr drauf ein...



Musst in dem Moment aber auch bedenken dass er rechts vom Fahrrad steht und nicht drauf sitzt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. August 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Leudde Ihr seit im Arsch ...



http://www.seidseit.de


----------



## Speetrip (30. August 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> http://www.seidseit.de


----------



## dukestah (30. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Abhilfe: Ganganzeige abschrauben!
> 
> Bei XT-Shiftern sind für diesen Zweck passende Abdeckplättchen dabei. Bei SLX weiß ich es nicht, bei Deore leider Fehlanzeige. Habe daher zwei Bikes von Deore- auf XT-Shifter umgerüstet und seitdem passt es mit den Einstellungen von Shiftern und Bremshebeln!



ist bei SLX auch dabei


----------



## Matze1983 (30. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Abhilfe: Ganganzeige abschrauben!
> 
> Bei XT-Shiftern sind für diesen Zweck passende Abdeckplättchen dabei. Bei SLX weiß ich es nicht, bei Deore leider Fehlanzeige. Habe daher zwei Bikes von Deore- auf XT-Shifter umgerüstet und seitdem passt es mit den Einstellungen von Shiftern und Bremshebeln!


 
Das scheint bei meinen alten, geliebten XTR-Shiftern nicht zu funktionieren... Ein Grund für neue Teile im nächsten Jahr


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ein Grund für neue Teile im nächsten Jahr



XT Daumies?


----------



## Matze1983 (30. August 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> XT Daumies?


 
und ne schöne Elektronabe!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. August 2012)

Und 10 Kilo Rohloff Nabe hinten?


----------



## Speetrip (30. August 2012)

Lieber LKW Getriebe im Tretlagerbereich, hält mehr aus


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. August 2012)

Aber nur in Kombination mit der 12-Finger Gustav M Bremse von McGura!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (30. August 2012)

Ich überlege vorne eine Rohloff zu verbauen, die dann mit einem Generator Strom erzeugt, der wiederrum einen motorisierten Reifen antreibt, der in entgegengesetzter Richtung auf den Hinterreifen wirkt. Wird sicher ein guter Trainingseffekt.


----------



## Speetrip (30. August 2012)

meinsenfdazu schrieb:


> wie fahrt ihr , tretet ihr dazu in die pedale ?
> wie lenkt ihr, bewegt ihr den lenker dazu nach rechts bzw.
> links ?
> wie zieht ihr euch an, erst die hose dann das hemd oder umgekehrt ?



1. möglichst ohne zu treten
2. durch gewichtsverlagerung glaube ich ... lenker ist ab wegen gewicht
3. ich bin Nudist


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2012)

Ach Du warst das:


----------



## Speetrip (31. August 2012)

IGITT ... nein unmöglich, wie du siehst hat er noch einen Lenker ... könnte höchstens meine Freundin sein ...


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2012)




----------



## tmf_superhero (31. August 2012)

Da meine Juicy 3 nicht gerade der Anker ist, bremse ich mit 2 Fingern. Allerdings nur auf ruppigen, steilen Strecken. 

Ansonsten 1 Finger, ansonsten lass ich laufen...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Also im langen Uphill haben ich keinen der 2 Bremsfinger an der Bremse.



verrückt!



cycophilipp schrieb:


> ich will mal einen sehen, der die X-Line in Saalbach mit zwei Fingern an der Bremse runterfährt - das geht nicht, es sei denn man heißt Popeye



Nenn mich Popeye


----------



## s4shhh (31. August 2012)

Diese einfache Denkweise immer...
Wer nur eine Bremse hat (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589234) bremst natürlich mit zwei Fingern, wer zwei Bremsen hat bremst mit einem Finger.
Ist doch vollkommen logisch


----------



## Matze1983 (31. August 2012)

Ich bremse auf der Waldautobahn meistens mit zwei-drei Fingern, wenn es dann kompliziert, anspruchsvoll und vor allem steil wird, bremse ich nur mit einem Finger. Das habe ich mir so angewöhnt, weil ich so ein toller Typ bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (31. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ich bremse auf der Waldautobahn meistens mit zwei-drei Fingern, wenn es dann kompliziert, anspruchsvoll und vor allem steil wird, bremse ich nur mit einem Finger. Das habe ich mir so angewöhnt, weil ich so ein toller Typ bin!


jetzt bring mal hier nicht mein 1-2 Finger-Bremssystem durcheinander mit deiner komischen 3-Finger Hand


----------



## Matze1983 (31. August 2012)

Warum? Ich bremse meistens dann mit dem Daumen, Ringfinger und kleinem Finger!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. August 2012)

Zitat von *Toolkid* 

 
                 Der Mittelfinger ist der kräftigste Finger an der Hand.


Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch!


Stimmt. Die Bayern lernen es halt nie.!
http://www.tz-online.de/bilder/2012/08/12/2456529/751054303-fingerhakeln.9.jpg


----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. August 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Nenn mich Popeye



Terminator! Er soll Dich Terminator nennen!


----------



## Burnhard (1. September 2012)

Also in Gefahrensituationen brems ich immer mit dem Gesicht. Ist immer noch besser als jeder Wurfanker


----------



## Rischar (2. September 2012)

Auch zu empfehlen: Bremsen durch Auffahren in den Vorfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (2. September 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Auch zu empfehlen: Bremsen durch Auffahren in den Vorfahrer!


Und mit wievielen Fingern bitte!? Mal beim Thema bleiben


----------



## TheMars (5. September 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Warum? Ich bremse meistens dann mit dem Daumen, Ringfinger und kleinem Finger!


 danke jetzt hab ich einen krampf in der hand.....


----------

